# burn out question



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't fostered, but all I can say is thank you so much for what you do. If not for you, all those beautiful rescues wouldn't be "rescued"!!! I can imagine it must be hard though....it seems a daunting task, but it's truly hallowed work.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks! 

I know there are people in the group that have done so much more than me--and with any non profit/volunteer situation you have the problem of lack of "human" resources.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think what all you fosters do is amazing. I commend all of you for what you do....

Why not just take a break? If you take some time off, you'll enjoy it more when you get back....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Most of my fosters have been short term..... except for the puppies ...which I end up having longer......I have taken a break between dogs.... but in my case its alittle easier, because Maggie doesnt get along with females and it seems like the last few times we have gotten in all females .....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Burnout is a problem that every volunteer organization faces. The first group that we worked with was pretty intense; it was as though they had a subscription plan for their official foster volunteers. That is, immediately after one dog was placed, the foster home received another dog.

That group is no longer operating, and I think that one of the reasons for their shutdown was the lack of volunteers due to burnout.

We were never subjected to the subscription plan, because we would consider our situation and sign up to foster a particular dog---one at a time, when we were prepared to do the job properly. Sine then, we've taken in dogs from other groups as well as one direct from a shelter.

On average, we've had each foster dog for about six weeks. After each dog is placed, we are always in a support role for a certain amount of time. You do the same thing, and this role has a way of sneaking up on you and taking energy away from you without your realizing it. 

You've had a very busy and emotionally draining time recently. In the long run, you'll help more dogs if you pace yourself, and that means there's nothing wrong with stepping back to recover. Plus, it's important to spend time with your own dog, as you mentioned. She is a big help with the fosters I'm sure, and she's always drafted into that job.

During the time between foster dogs, you can help in other ways. You can help your group with transports or photos or home visits, or you can keep an eye on your local shelters for Goldens. In some ways, you can save even more dogs when you aren't fostering. Everything you do counts.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Why not take a break from fostering and look for another way to help? Is there some pre-planning for a fundraiser that needs to be done, for example? I don't blame you for wanting to spend time with your girl for a while. Everyone needs to take a break now and then to revitalize.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Also while I dont have fosters, I volunteer on adoption day on saturdays and I run our adoption day on sundays....... Recently I have been only doing puppies(8 weeks) and we dont get tons of them....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Burnout is a problem that every volunteer organization faces. The first group that we worked with was pretty intense; it was as though they had a subscription plan for their official foster volunteers. That is, immediately after one dog was placed, the foster home received another dog.


This is exactly what is going on--They don't really ask me what my plans are, it is more like--be here or there at this time---and without asking me they already have another dog they want me to take. I told them I prefer males because there is just less conflict with a male/female than 2 females and do they listen? 


This definitely a lesson in boundary setting for me. 

I think right now I could be more help to help them find other fosters--


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That is a tough situation. I don't get their logic. I mean, if you have 100 volunteers who can foster two dogs per year, that seems a lot better in the long run than having five people who are trying to save the world. But I guess it's easy for me to second-guess; I've never been in charge of running a rescue group! 

If you feel like you need a break, by all means tell the group, and go ahead and set that boundary. I think they'd have to appreciate you telling them now instead of burning out and leaving the group. Perhaps you can set it up so that you contact them when you are ready for a dog. Or, if you get involved in another area of the group, such as intake coordination, you can see the dogs coming in, and you'll know when you are ready to take another one in for foster care.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I did tell my contact at the group. I am not guessing they don't communicate well. I did tell the 'other' person let me think about another foster first--it has been eventful here lately. 

Your right Julie has been tasked with much of their rehab--she speaks dog. While I am glad she is so good with other dogs--she needs time with me too. She really is a sweetheart--at my feet no matter what room I am in or what I am doing-I drive her nuts going back and forth for coffee in the morning. LOL.


Human capital is always an issue for any kind of volunteer organization.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't have any advice on the foster situation since I've never done it but I do appreciate all that you've done, especially with Cosmo.

I had to comment though on the following you from room to room. Both of mine do that, I wear them out just following me. It's a caravan around this house, even the cat joins in!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I swear it was Julie that rehabed Cosmo--by the time he got on the airplane he was not the same dog as the dog I picked up. I wish I could have gotten to my camera the first time Cosmo ever saw Julie trying to take one of the kittens swimming!

Considering right now I have a Mama cat with 3 kittens, a young tom cat--who is Julie's best friend--, and a 100 pound foster dog)--just getting a cup of coffee with out falling can be a job. God help you on laundry day! 

It seems I have a talent for difficult cases--because that is what they send me--on purpose! The problem is I have to be whole to be able to work with the animals, I do think they sense our energy. My friends have joked and called me the dog de-demonizer for years--I really don't know how I do it--but it is allot like teaching middle school...LOL. Same energy. 

Honestly I am kinda aggravated with the group because I told them this that this Thanksgiving was the 5th anniversary of my sons death--and having had a grandson born within an hour of my son dying--I would not be taking new fosters this month. It was just too much--and they just ignored me. It really is allot to process, Thanksgiving, death, birth all on the same day--I am asking myself if I want to be involved with people who don't listen.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry about your son. The anniversary of his death can never be easy and you definitely need time for yourself and Julie. She seems very special as well. The problem with good volunteers is that they are always the ones to be asked first. If you need a break, you just have to be firm and not take more until you are ready. You will know when you are ready to take another or if that special one pulls at your heart strings. Do you know how much longer you will have Woody?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

IF the family they are trying to get to take Woody likes him--he might get adopted Saturday. I hope he does! 

I guess I am just going to have to send, as one of my friends would say--a 'come to Jesus' email and ignore the whole 'guilt' dynamic--while I agree that being kenneled at the vets is not ideal--it could be worse etc.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your son's death. Handling a child's death, no matter how old the child, has to be the most difficult thing to ever deal with. I can understand now why you're going through this soul-searching. It's tough to deal with people who won't listen to you. In the long run, the agency will be the one to suffer. They need to give you your time and space when you ask for it. You have your own issues to deal with right now. 

(But another way to look at it is that they think they are doing something that will be best for you in the end by taking your mind off of your own problems. I don't know how close you are to these people.) My Libra personality can always see both sides of a situation.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I guess the whole thing is complicated because they told me they would reimburse me for my out of pocket costs to get Cosmo on the plane--it ended up costing me 354 dollars--and do you think they return my emails? 

I just sent another pointed one--lets see if they ignore this one. 

Meanwhile--they are still trying to saddle me with new fosters. They asked me to do this for Cosmo and I did. This forum made it possible, but I still had to buy the crate and pay for the shots, and vet etc. 

I just can't take another until they make good on the first debt.
If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You can be of no help to anyone -- or any rescue -- unless you are taking care of yourself first, emotionally as well as physically. We all know how much our goldens can sense our energy level and our moods. How effective can you be with a troubled dog if you're not at the top of your game? 

Take the break. Stick to your guns about the money. If they fight you about it, they lose a good foster home. They'd be shooting themselves in the foot if they did that.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

It makes me angry that the organization seems to be taking advantage of you in every way. You and other volunteers should be among their priorities since you are the ones rehabilitating the dogs. It seems more than unfair. Is there another organization in your area that might be better at listening to your needs? You need to have time for yourself to be whole and able to help others. So good luck, be strong and firm with them... :wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> I guess the whole thing is complicated because they told me they would reimburse me for my out of pocket costs to get Cosmo on the plane--it ended up costing me 354 dollars--and do you think they return my emails?
> 
> I just sent another pointed one--lets see if they ignore this one.
> 
> ...


Wow.... I didnt realize they expected you to pay for shots...etc.....The one Im with , pays for everything........ and I mean everything...... As for the shots they pay for it... of course they have us fosters call the vet they use and make the appt so its ok with our schedules, and they give us crates to keep them in and even give us all the food.... collars. leashes, heartworm , flea.... i mean we pay for nothing....If anyone is intrested in the dog we are fostering , he has us call the people back and set up a time that works for both of us......I guess I have found a good one than..... All I have to do is call up and say ...I need ... this or that and hes like no problem...... He buys everything in bulk and is always given us stuff..... collars, ear cleaners, and today I saw him at the place Maggie gets groomed at...... I went to pay for it and he goes just put it on my tab...... He does us well..... Im so sorry you having problems.....


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

There comes that time when it's perfectly acceptable for you to say, "basta!" and put your own needs above any others without explanation or apology. You've been an angel to care for as many fosters and, my guess is, other people before yourself and you deserve a break. The anniversary of your son's death is your time to honor him and for anyone to expect you to do otherwise is disrespectful. A firm "maybe soon (maybe never)," particularly if they haven't reimbursed you for your expenses in saving Cosmo, is your decision and I wish you all the best in making it. The organization will just have to find someone else while you take a deserved step back.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't know if I am the only one, but I feel really bad that you haven't gotten reimbursed yet. If we had known that, we could have tried to raise more money....... I will send vibes to have them answer your email and reimburse you. To me, that is all the more reason to take a well deserved break.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually--after I sent her an email--the excuse is they just forgot about it. Not sure how I feel about that or if I believe it, since I have kept them posted all along about the costs involved. 

Live and learn.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

God yes, burn out is normal. I have fostered 100 plus dogs, god I don't even know anymore, and at least 40 or so of them have been severe headwrecks, some of whom had to be euthanized. I don't do it right now b/c I just NEED A BREAK and am enjoying raising my own two young dogs. NOTHING wrong with that!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the support!

I do need to get my feet back under me and my balance back before I take in another foster--not to mention homes for these darn kittens. 3 dogs and 5 cats is a lot to manage--especially at this time of year when it is harder for me to concentrate. 

I really really enjoy my girl and she needs me to be able to have me devote the time to her it takes to work with her. I sure can't do that when I am frazzled.


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Fostering is one of the toughest, but also rewarding things I have ever done. I am now an official member of the FFC [Foster failure club] I have such a hard time giving them up once I have them. I have three rescue Golden's now. I grow so attached so quickly. Luckily, though I have NEVER had a problem dog
Good Luck, and keep up the good work


----------

